# First time Song kran in chiangmai



## onebike (Mar 22, 2011)

I will traveling from shanghai to kunming. and kunming to chiangmai, I can't imagine songkran festival in chingmai how fun in there,I actually from Bangkok but far away from home to live in Shanghai ,so i would like to meet some friends to hang out and spend songkran festival in chiangmai than traveling to bangkok . boy or girl are wellcome,I am a thai girl 29 year old ,easy going.and you must easy going too,let me khow if keen,
[personal email removed by moderator]
i will get thai number when i arrive chiangmai on third of Arill 2011
THANKs,FROM onebike Ride around the world
see ya!!!!


----------



## anunta (Mar 23, 2011)

You will exciting for songkran there,the northern ladies ,they will dresses their stye,full of flowers oh you will crazy,I got to go there too


----------

